# Micromax Canvas 4 with 5-inch HD display, quad-core processor, 13MP camera launched for Rs. 17999



## ZTR (Jul 8, 2013)

> *images.fonearena.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/Micromax-Canvas-4.jpg
> Micromax has launched the Canvas 4, the company’s latest flagship smartphone. The company stared teasing the phone in photos and videos last month and it went on pre-order at the end of last month and it says that the phone has got about 4000 pre-orders in the first 24 hours. The Canvas 4 has a 5-inch (1280 x 720 pixels) HD IPS display with corning gorilla glass protection, powered by a 1.2 GHz quad-core processor and runs on Android 4.2 (Jelly Bean). It has a 13-megapixel camera with LED flash, 1080p video recording and a 5-megapixel front-facing camera. It comes with Dual SIM support with dual standby similar to other Micromax smartphones.
> *images.fonearena.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/micromax-canvas-4.jpg
> The phone has aluminium frame which also serves as the antennal. It has “blow to unlock” feature and the video pinning feature similar to the pop-up play that lets you play the video in a smaller pop up window on top of the screen while multitasking. The video player also has swipe controls to seek, control volume and the brightness. It pauses the video when you look away from the phone when you are watching a video, similar to the Smart Pause.
> ...



I dont really see how this is any different from Canvas HD other than the different styling lol


----------



## gameranand (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: Micromax Canvas 4 with 5-inch HD display, quad-core processor, 13MP camera launched for Rs. 1799*

After seeing tkin's case with MMX. Thanks but no thanks for MMX.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 8, 2013)

canvas HD with garbage features and even weaker battery. too much hype.


----------



## RohanM (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: Micromax Canvas 4*

Only 1 gig of ram and 720 panel display... No way 17k for mmx... Stupid..


----------



## 101gamzer (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: Micromax Canvas 4 with 5-inch HD display, quad-core processor, 13MP camera launched for Rs. 1799*

From side view complete S4 rip-off and 17k!! No worries it will definitely fall into the ditch with other Chinese rebranded carps.


----------



## Gollum (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: Micromax Canvas 4 with 5-inch HD display, quad-core processor, 13MP camera launched for Rs. 1799*

Girls will buy it


----------



## Flash (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: Micromax Canvas 4 with 5-inch HD display, quad-core processor, 13MP camera launched for Rs. 1799*



Gollum said:


> Girls will buy it


 Does it come in Pink ?


----------



## Gollum (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: Micromax Canvas 4 with 5-inch HD display, quad-core processor, 13MP camera launched for Rs. 1799*



Gearbox said:


> Does it come in Pink ?



sure, you can also get a pink marker and make one if you don't get one off the shelf.


----------



## roypurohit (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: Micromax Canvas 4 with 5-inch HD display, quad-core processor, 13MP camera launched for Rs. 1799*

2 GB RAM strongly expected...


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: Micromax Canvas 4 with 5-inch HD display, quad-core processor, 13MP camera launched for Rs. 1799*

Yes, 1.5GB/2GB RAM along with 3000mAH should have been minimum.


----------



## Empirial (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: Micromax Canvas 4 with 5-inch HD display, quad-core processor, 13MP camera launched for Rs. 1799*



Gearbox said:


> Does it come in Pink ?





Gollum said:


> sure, you can also get a pink marker and make one if you don't get one off the shelf.



For Girls a Pink Live Wallpaper will do the trick


----------



## ariftwister (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: Micromax Canvas 4*



gameranand said:


> After seeing tkin's case with MMX. Thanks but no thanks for MMX.



Curious to know What happened in tkin's case?


----------



## quagmire (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: Micromax Canvas 4 with 5-inch HD display, quad-core processor, 13MP camera launched for Rs. 1799*

^ *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/service-rma-watch/169297-micromax-company-run-satan-himself.html


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: Micromax Canvas 4 with 5-inch HD display, quad-core processor, 13MP camera launched for Rs. 1799*


----------



## shreymittal (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: Micromax Canvas 4 with 5-inch HD display, quad-core processor, 13MP camera launched for Rs. 1799*

This Phone


----------



## reniarahim1 (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: Micromax Canvas 4 with 5-inch HD display, quad-core processor, 13MP camera launched for Rs. 1799*

BLU Life One - Full phone specifications


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: Micromax Canvas 4 with 5-inch HD display, quad-core processor, 13MP camera launched for Rs. 1799*



reniarahim1 said:


> BLU Life One - Full phone specifications



Finally its now true, after so many rumours, that its rebadged BLU Life One


----------



## ico (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: Micromax Canvas 4 with 5-inch HD display, quad-core processor, 13MP camera launched for Rs. 1799*

Dunno but read somewhere that Micromax is #2 in desi smartphone market. There are plenty who will buy this phone.


----------



## Flash (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: Micromax Canvas 4 with 5-inch HD display, quad-core processor, 13MP camera launched for Rs. 1799*

Now, Micromax founder dreams of smartphone at Rs 2,000 | Business Line


----------



## quagmire (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: Micromax Canvas 4 with 5-inch HD display, quad-core processor, 13MP camera launched for Rs. 1799*



Worse than Canvas 3


----------



## mohit9206 (Jul 9, 2013)

*Re: Micromax Canvas 4*



RohanM said:


> Only 1 gig of ram and 720 panel display... No way 17k for mmx... Stupid..



This. I really was expecting a 1080p display and 2gb of ram. This is Micromax trolling us.


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 9, 2013)

*Re: Micromax Canvas 4*



mohit9206 said:


> This. I really was expecting a 1080p display and 2gb of ram. This is Micromax trolling us.



Expecting something from Micromax means your already trolled yourself. 


Spoiler



@Don't take it seriously .


----------



## Terabyte (Jul 9, 2013)

*Re: Micromax Canvas 4*



Rishi. said:


> Expecting something from Micromax means your already trolled yourself.


Hahahaha! True that 
The specs have hardly got changed from Canvas HD :-/


----------



## shreymittal (Jul 9, 2013)

*Re: Micromax Canvas 4*



Rishi. said:


> Expecting something from Micromax means your *YOU'RE* already trolled yourself.



True that..


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 9, 2013)

*Re: Micromax Canvas 4 with 5-inch HD display, quad-core processor, 13MP camera launched for Rs. 1799*

I was planning to recommend my friend Canvas 4...... now XOLO Play seems to be a better option. (Budget 20k max)

Can someone provide link for Nexus 4 8GB at 20k if possible ?


----------



## Ricky (Jul 9, 2013)

*Re: Micromax Canvas 4 with 5-inch HD display, quad-core processor, 13MP camera launched for Rs. 1799*

Wow, I guess, launched at 17K and after 3-4 months, buy it at 10K ..
MMX want to make huge profits when its hot.. already I read that they have 15K+ pre-orders..


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: Micromax Canvas 4 with 5-inch HD display, quad-core processor, 13MP camera launched for Rs. 1799*

if MMX keep doing this they will loose to XOLO or other companies, lets see how XOLO play will do, MMX need to do something innovative if they wants to be #1 desi brand, or LAVA use jala dega


----------



## Ricky (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: Micromax Canvas 4 with 5-inch HD display, quad-core processor, 13MP camera launched for Rs. 1799*

Here is one Micromax Canvas 4 A210 vs Canvas A110Q 2 Plus vs Canvas HD A116 , looks likes MMX gone mad when they decided for canvas 4.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: Micromax Canvas 4 with 5-inch HD display, quad-core processor, 13MP camera launched for Rs. 1799*

Canvas 4 is flop



sam said:


> canvas HD with garbage features and even weaker battery. too much hype.





ico said:


> Dunno but read somewhere that Micromax is #2 in desi smartphone market. There are plenty who will buy this phone.



guess..what MMX has already prebooked the phones to customers with prepayment of rs 5000


----------



## Empirial (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: Micromax Canvas 4 with 5-inch HD display, quad-core processor, 13MP camera launched for Rs. 1799*

Theme Song of Micromax :

Itni Shakti Humein Dena Daataa
Manakaa Vishvaas Kamzor Ho Naa
Hum Yunhi Loot-te Rahein Hamesha
Bhulkar Bhi Koi Indian Chutein Naa


----------



## randomuser111 (Jul 11, 2013)

*Re: Micromax Canvas 4 with 5-inch HD display, quad-core processor, 13MP camera launched for Rs. 1799*



Empirial said:


> Theme Song of Micromax :
> 
> Itni Shakti Humein Dena Daataa
> Manakaa Vishvaas Kamzor Ho Naa
> ...




Hahahahahahaha  That's the best song I've "read" whole week


----------



## ashs1 (Jul 11, 2013)

*Re: Micromax Canvas 4 with 5-inch HD display, quad-core processor, 13MP camera launched for Rs. 1799*

lolololol..Thats gonna be on the top of chartbusters !!!


----------

